# Schwarze haare färben!?



## ZaMpTi (16. Januar 2008)

Hallo und einen Guten abend/Morgen,

ich kenne mich ja eiegntlich ziemlich gut aus mit photoshop, doch nun stehe ich vor einem problem.

Ich müsste Haare Blondieren, jene haare sind jedoch PECH schwarz kaum/bzw Kein glanz nur sehr wenig licht vorhanden. Ich kann das bild hier nicht aus Rechtlichengründen vorstellen jedoch habe ich mal bei google bilder ein ähnliches gesucht. 

Ich habe diverse tut's durchprobiert sei es die Channels oder die Selective Color Variante.

mein problem liegt nicht in den basics (freistellen/curves) sondern einfach nur in der farbe
es soll halt net wie .... aussehen.

falls jemand sich in der lage sieht mir zu helfen, oder einen Link zu einem entsprechenden TUT hat, wäre ich sehr erfreut.

link zum bild, falls das mit dem hochladen nicht geklappt hat


euch allen noch eine ruhige nacht,
vielen dank!

René


----------



## Leola13 (16. Januar 2008)

Hai,

hast du schon Ebenenstil - Farbüberlagerung - Füllmethode - Negativ multiplizieren versucht ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (16. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

Auch eine Möglichkeit wäre, die Ebene zu invertieren (Strg-I)
und anschließend zu einzufärben (Strg-U). 

Grüße


----------



## ZaMpTi (17. Januar 2008)

Hallo und Abend

@Markus Kolletzky

Durch Invertieren und Colorieren habe ich leider kein erfolg gehabt.
Da die Haare so Schwarz sind, ist die Invertierung nahezu "Reinweiß" ;D

@Leola13 bzw Stefan

Das habe ich schon Probiert mir fehlt jedoch der Realistische Ausdruck, 
es wirkt extrem Künstlich 

ich fühle mich wieder mal wie an anfänger auf ps schlimm wenn man was neues machen muss und das net zustande bekommt.

Leider finde ich mnur Tutorials mit haaren die "Perfekt" Ausgeleuchtet sind
und auch nicht Komplett schwarz.

~

Ich weiß ja das es nicht euere aufgabe ist, aber evtl kann mir ja jemand anhand der haare die ich oben angehängt habe. ein Step by Step HowTo erstellen.

In Google suchen bringt mich leider nicht mehr weiter ich habe bereits 5 Tutorials durchprobiert, alle mit anderen wegen aber nicht dem Ziel und Ausgang.
Übringens wenn man in google nach "schwarze haare mit photoshop blondieren"
sucht landet man hier 

So dann werd ich mal weiter Tüfteln.


----------



## ink (17. Januar 2008)

Moin
Wie wäre es wenn du vor dem Invertieren Helligkeit/Kontrast einstellst (notfalls mehrmals), somit kannst du dir die Konturen noch rausarbeiten.
Danach suchst du dir den Kanal aus mit den besten Konturen, markieren/kopierst es dir als neue Ebene, invertierst es und bearbeitest es dann mit der gewünschten Farbe. Gab bei mir ein recht brauchbares Ergebnis (ich habs auch nur kurz ausprobiert )

Peez


----------

